# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquatic Quotient goes to Bangkok!!?

## benny

Hi guys,

Toying with an idea... How about a fishy trip to Bangkok?

Perhaps something in December 2004, with a 4 days 3 nights itinerary.

Tentative itinerary will be something like this...

Day 1 Arrival in Bangkok. Thai dinner and visit MBK.
Day 2 Tour plant farm tour and tour betta farm. 
Day 3 Visit Aquatic section in Chatuchak market. Evening entertainment.
Day 4 Morning activities and depart for Singapore

Departure on Fri and arrive back on Monday. This is so that we can catch the weekend market. However, nothing is firm at the moment. There's still logistics to work out.

Hoping to get a group of 10 going. Tentative guide to the price should be about S$400+. More details when I can confirm an itinerary.

For those wanting to bring spouse/girlfriends, it's not a problem. Just send them to MBK on day 2 and meet them in Chatuchak market after we are done with the fishy stuff.

Let's have a show of hands for those interested.

Cheers,

----------


## budak

December is rainy season.... must bring umbrella.... 

MBK huh?? So clever!!!

The weekend market's Fish/Plant section is actually open not only on Sat/Sun. I have gone there on Friday before and pretty much everything is open (best arrive 900-930). I heard that Wed or Thus is actually better, cos that's new stock day..... but anyway, the weekend crowds are a chore to push through. 

Evening entertainment? You mean night out at Patpong?? Tiger show?? 

Personally, I often go there and end up with Sunday afternoon flights back to Singapore. So I would go Jatujack on Sat morning, grab my loot, KIV other stuff, go back to hotel to repack.... and find that I want the KIV stuff and return on Sun morning for a quick swoop before checking out and flying back. Chatuchak has other good stuff too  a fairly extensive books section, household rubbish, clothes, trinklets, wooden phalluses, plants (airplants, orchids and gingers are good).... should also pay visit to the plant Prof and his Aquadrama Cafe...

Anyway, I am scheduled to go BKK in December for work, so I doubt will join in. But can provide itinerary and tips for shopping.

----------


## lorba

great, i am in! Go and grab 10 pails of crypts!! :P

2 tickets here.

----------


## bad_boyz

Interested to go. Any idea how much will the trip cost? A rough estimate will do cos i'm not working so have to save $$

----------


## loupgarou

sounds good, if you manage to get valueair/airasia tix at $40. lol. otherwise at &lt;$160 should be able to find

----------


## wynx

Count me in.

----------


## kadios

I will love to go if I am able to get my leave. Afterall, Dec is a hot month! Pls keep me posted!

Cheers!

----------


## kc

It is great that you are organising such trip! It make this group stands out! I have other plan for Dec otherwise I would seriously consider it.  :Crying:  

Have a great catch!

----------


## kuching

[quote:dbcf9f798e="budak"]December is rainy season.... must bring umbrella.... 

.[/quote:dbcf9f798e]

Nope....Thailand is different from M'sia &amp; S'pore....December is their dry season.

----------


## budak

You could put it that way, although I would see the year-end as a coolish transition period between the dry and wet seasons. It's currently the rainy period (rained everyday in Bangkok this week), while the hottest months (March to June) are simply scorching.

----------


## kuching

[quote:3628d6727c="budak"]You could put it that way, although I would see the year-end as a coolish transition period between the dry and wet seasons. It's currently the rainy period (rained everyday in Bangkok this week), while the hottest months (March to June) are simply scorching.[/quote:3628d6727c]

Bangkok is located in Asia mainland,so its a bit different from us when the monsoon change the wind direction. I was in Bangkok 2 years ago...sometimes in July &amp; thats their raining season! Anyway,prevention is better than "cure"....bring raincoat &amp; umbrella when u go for travelling.

wish u guys enjoy the trip.

I'll goto Thailand next year.....

----------


## checkerboard

depending on work commitments, you can count me in! =)

----------


## Nonn

Hey you can count me in as well! hahhahaha 

Anyway, if you only want to see the fish at Jatujak, it is most active on Tuesday. Plant market is most active on Wednesday, for everything else come on Sat and Sun. Some fish shop will open everyday except Monday, though. 

It is so called "winter season" in Thailand in December. In Bangkok, it get a little colder in the morning and pretty much hot the less of the day. In normal year, there would be no rain in December unless you are really really bad luck. 

The new aquarium at the BKK fishery department should be open by then. I have not get a chance to visit it yet but they have been close for many years to renovate and I know of some very interesting acquisition from them so I expect it to be very interesting. It is quite close to Jatujak market although BKK's trafic might push it to the end of the world in the bad day. 

Anyway, welcome to Thailand and you let me know when you come.

----------


## kuching

Nonn,I think you can be a part time tour guide already.Don't forget me ,next year!I come to pay a visit to u!!!Maybe I'll come during Chinese New Year...you are not celebrating Chinese Lunar New Year,right?I think its public holiday in Thailand,right?I come alone.

----------


## Nonn

Chinese New Year is not exactly public holiday in Thailand, school, bank and government agency don't close on that day, but a lot of company that own by Chinese do close on that day, including my company. 
Come, and I will see what we can do  :Smug: 

The aquarium I talked about in the above reply has already open!!!! I'm going there tomorrow, if posible will show you guys some pictures from there  :Smug:

----------


## MrTree

I am going to Thailand year end also. See whether can meet you guys!

Cheers,

----------


## peter chua

[quote:88c36e83b1="MrTree"]I am going to Thailand year end also. See whether can meet you guys!

Cheers,[/quote:88c36e83b1]

Mr Tree, Glad to see you are still alive. Singapore suddenly is so much duller when the China Man went back to his own country,

Why you want to go to Thailand??

From the Old Man

----------


## yorky

Benny, I should be in BKK from 16 Dec to 21 Dec.

Let me apply for passport to join you guys on the Chatuchak visit.

Old man, you planning to go to?

----------


## kuching

[quote:8b607bb667="Nonn"]Chinese New Year is not exactly public holiday in Thailand, school, bank and government agency don't close on that day, but a lot of company that own by Chinese do close on that day, including my company. 
[/quote:8b607bb667]

Nonn,you also celebrating Chinese New Year? I wonder how is the atmosphere in Bangkok during the CNY. Every CNY,from day 1 until 3rd or 4th day,its always downpour for few days...&amp; causing the flood!Terrible!So,i prefer to go somewhere else rather than being "keep" myself inside my house &amp; do nothing.

----------


## kuching

[quote:9f08aa36d6="MrTree"]I am going to Thailand year end also. See whether can meet you guys!

Cheers,[/quote:9f08aa36d6]

You go there to catch betta again?

----------


## MrTree

I am going for holiday. But of course will bring the net along.  :Razz:

----------


## kuching

borrow the net from nonn loh.....if he doesn't mind.  :Cool:  

If i goto Bangkok,i hope i can goto see the secret technique to catch Betta sp. "mahachai" .....let the fish jump into ur hand without using net.....  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## peter chua

[quote:48a5e467bf="yorky"]Benny, I should be in BKK from 16 Dec to 21 Dec.

Let me apply for passport to join you guys on the Chatuchak visit.

Old man, you planning to go to?[/quote:48a5e467bf]

Yorky,
Of course I want to go. Young guys are soo much fun,

OLD MAN

----------


## wynx

[quote:95ec0621c0="peter chua"][quote:95ec0621c0="yorky"]Benny, I should be in BKK from 16 Dec to 21 Dec.

Let me apply for passport to join you guys on the Chatuchak visit.

Old man, you planning to go to?[/quote:95ec0621c0]

Yorky,
Of course I want to go. Young guys are soo much fun,

OLD MAN[/quote:95ec0621c0]


Old Man!!!

Why are young guys fun? Haha...Ok, let us go to Bangkok then!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Nonn

Well...not much of CNY in Thailand, only active in the China town area where they decorate the road with red and yellow, with dragon running around and crimbing pole etc. 

ZH and Michael, what do you guys plan to do in Thailand? Wanna go catch some regendary giant lizard that can grow bigger than Comodo, full grown elephant at size of a buffalo and a crab that live in flower? I know a good place  :Laughing:  If not then we can go see type locality of B. prima or see some cave fish!  :Smug:

----------


## kuching

Nonn,my interest is very wide...not just betta only....if you can show me what u got in Thailand,I also can take it (photography)....but then i'll have to come to Thailand very often,if i want to see EVERYTHING!! :P

will let u know next year when i can come to see you &amp; all those flora &amp; fauna in Thailand....amazing Thailand!

----------


## TanVincent

Yay!!

I want to go bangkok to buy tonnes of balansaes :P

Cheers
Vincent

----------


## dcsim

Hi

I was at chatuchak market yesterday. There were many plants and fishes. There was this shop called All Fish Aquarium. The owner has many nice plants and fishes. He was also very friendly and speak english. I bought downoi from him. But I can't explain to u the direction to get to his shop. I can't even remember how to get to his shop. 

Cheers

----------


## theodore

Any confirmed dates yet? My wife and I are also interested but can only go if it takes place during 1st week of Dec (due to work commitments).

----------


## hxy

I'm going to Thailand next week. 

With so many plants and fishes in the Chatuchak market, I will definitely get many.

But does anyone has a problem bring them pass the Singapore Custom at the airport ?
Do I have to put ALL of them in my luggages ?

Am I allow to hand carry them ?  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

[quote:a78ed4f38e="hxy"]I'm going to Thailand next week. 

With so many plants and fishes in the Chatuchak market, I will definitely get many.

But does anyone has a problem bring them pass the Singapore Custom at the airport ?
Do I have to put ALL of them in my luggages ?

Am I allow to hand carry them ?  :Grin: [/quote:a78ed4f38e]

just make sure the plants are thoroughly clean, no soil.. pack them in newspapers n into plastic bags and tell the custom officer its for tom yam soup :P

----------


## hxy

Hi Simon,

how do I bring back fishes and live creatures ?
any tips ?

----------


## bclee

[quote:f69882ae8d="hxy"]Hi Simon,

how do I bring back fishes and live creatures ?
any tips ?[/quote:f69882ae8d]

Pack them in plastic bags and tell them that those are for your tom yam soup too...  :Grin:  

BC

----------


## budak

Tell the LFS that you are taking the fish overseas. They will pack it in bags with very little water (and lots of airspace - for more oxygen)... ask them to double-bag the fish if you are kiasu..... if i remember correctly, you can bring in 3 litres or less of bagged live fish... 

for plants, pack dry in wet newspaper and place in plastic bags.... the LFS can do it for you if you tell them.

----------


## Sky Devil

Hi, may I know which betta farm are you guys visiting?

Thanks

----------


## MrTree

Wao Liao..NATO huh? No Action Talk Only??

Anyway, me, going on 24th till 28th.

Cheers,
ZH

----------


## NinjaFly

ohh ... I am going there this Saturday ... hopefully I will be able to find some good nice fish to bring back.

----------


## acidjc

Hi NinaFly, so you bought any plants or fishes back frm Bankok

----------


## fuse

> Hi NinaFly, so you bought any plants or fishes back frm Bankok


saw a portion of the news yesterday, its there a new limit to the amt of plants and fishes you can now bring back to sg???

----------


## evolim83

Me and some friends will be there after christmas too!
But dun mind take up the tour!
Since its with pple of the same interest!

----------


## ah^siao

for fish is 49 pieces under 3 litre of water. as for aquatic plants i heard they are banned for bringing out even if they are for wadever soup or curry u making

----------

